# Sebastian Vettel verlässt Red Bull



## Claudia (4 Okt. 2014)

*Sebastian Vettel spricht über seinen Abschied von Red Bull„Es ist wie zu Hause auszuziehen“*

*Von NICOLA POHL *

*15 Jahre und vier Weltmeister-Titel. Sebastian Vettel (27) verlässt Red Bull. Eine echte Erfolgs-Geschichte der Formel 1 geht zu Ende.*
Nachdem Vettel heute Nacht (deutscher Zeit) seinen Abschied offiziell machte, erklärt er jetzt noch einmal die Gründe für seine Entscheidung.
*„Meine Entscheidung ist nicht über Nacht gefallen, so etwas wächst mit der Zeit. Es kam viel zusammen“, verrät Vettel. „Von Red Bull wegzugehen, ist wie zu Hause auszuziehen.*

Vettel weiter: „Eine innere Stimme hat mir gesagt, mach was Neues.“
Über den eigentlich sicheren Wechsel zu Ferrari lässt der Heppenheimer die Katze noch nicht aus dem Sack: „Ich kann noch nichts Offizielles sagen, aber ich werde es ganz bald dürfen.“

*Fakt ist: Fernando Alonsos Cockpit bei den Roten wird frei, der Spanier wird voraussichtlich zu McLaren wechseln. Am vergangenen Dienstag schrieb Alonso nach BILD-Informationen einen Brief an Ferrari nach Maranello. Darin erklärte er, 2015 nicht weiter für die Scuderia fahren zu wollen.*

Alonso sagte nach dem Qualifying: „Ich habe seit zwei oder drei Monaten einen Plan im Kopf und an dem hat sich auch jetzt nichts geändert.“ Der Wechsel zu McLaren ist am logischsten. Allerdings geisterte im Fahrerlager von Suzuka auch die Idee einer einjährigen Auszeit herum. Alonso weiter: „Ich sage es, wenn die Zeit reif ist. Ich habe mich nicht abschließend festgelegt und muss noch die letzten Zweifel ausräumen. Ich bin in in einer privilegierten Position, weil ich mir derzeit aussuchen kann, wohin ich gehe. Den Respekt habe ich mir in den vielen Jahren verdient.“


Quelle: bild.de


----------



## Rumpelmucke (4 Okt. 2014)

Würde ich auch tun. Ich krieg von dem Zeug Durchfall.


----------



## Spritdealer (4 Okt. 2014)

Sehr überraschend aber wenn ein Cockpit bei den roten frei wird und er bei Red Bull nicht mehr glücklich ist völlig logisch und richtig. Man muss dazu auch wissen: Adrian Newey wird kaum noch für das F1-Team von Red Bull arbeiten, sein Renningeneur macht 2015 etwas anderes bei Red Bull und einige Mechaniker werden zu den roten gehen, das war schon vor Vettels Wechsel bekannt. Wenn man das alles berücksichtigt - völlig richtig


----------



## Death Row (4 Okt. 2014)

Ich kann mir schon denken, dass es auch wegen seinem Vorbild Schumi ist. Und natürlich Geld. Übelst viel Geld


----------



## stuftuf (4 Okt. 2014)

wer das Chaos der letzten Jahre und dann die Steigerung in diesem Jahr gesehen hat, der fragt sich was Seb weiß was wir nicht wissen. Der neue Teamchef ist totaler F1.Neuling und der Ferrari ´.Chef auch.

Wer soll denn den nächsten Top-Ferrari bauen und woher kommt der Motorenchef der endlich die Power findet? Da entscheidet sich Sebs Zukunft!!!!!


----------



## krawutz (5 Okt. 2014)

Von einem schwachen Auto zu einem noch schwächeren ? Da hat wohl die Angst vor der Konkurrenz im eigenen Stall bisschen mitgespielt.


----------



## Max100 (5 Okt. 2014)

Bei dem Scheiß-Auto, was die ihm hingestellt haben.....


----------



## comatron (5 Okt. 2014)

Für 20 Mio. im Jahr + Boni fällt der Abschied sicher nicht so schwer. Und sein Konto sucht ja auch eine neue Herausforderung.


----------



## Mickykatze (18 Okt. 2014)

Alle gehen mal....


----------



## hackel (29 Apr. 2016)

Wer in der Formel 1 fährt möchte früher oder später für das Traditionsteam überhaupt (Ferrari) fahren. Dass die hin und wieder mal eine Gurke bauen ist auch bekannt. Man darf aber auch nicht vergessen, dass in der Zeit wo sie nach belieben dominiert haben und eine Meisterschaft nach der anderen mit Schumacher geholt wurde alles daran gesetzt wurde mit neuen Regeln diesen Vorteil wieder wegzunehmen. Seit dem Zeitpunkt ist die Formel 1 leider sehr künstlich geworden. Da wird zu viel hinter den Kulissen entschieden und zu wenig auf der Rennstrecke. Regeln und Technik bestimmen das Geschehen und die Rennen leiden darunter. Habe mir schon lange kein ganzes Rennen mehr angesehen. Nach 30 Runden ist spätestens alles entschieden, wenn nicht voreilig ein Safetycar rausgeschickt wird um künstlich Spannung zu erzeugen.


----------



## 24th (5 Mai 2018)

Die Gehälter sind wirklich lächerlich


----------



## duvel2 (21 Juni 2018)

Red Bull mit Honda next


----------



## starq (21 Juli 2019)

kommt er wieder?


----------

